# Advertising on the net



## Foxbat (May 27, 2012)

If there's one thing that really annoys me, it's this. Recently, I went hunting for the latest drivers for my video card. After a bit of searching, I found what I was looking for but it took me three or four tries to download them. The reason for this infuriating problem was the way advertisers try and confuse users with the way web pages are set up. Sometimes, it's a mind numbing puzzle trying to figure out where the advert ends and where what you are looking for begins. It's very easy to find yourself downloading the wrong thing because of this so - advertisers take heed - I, for one, will *never* deal with a company using tactics which are completely dishonest and I urge others to do the same. I don't care how good the product is, I will never use it, buy it or download it (unless tricked into doing so). 

This is not the way to build a customer base.
Rant Over


----------



## DrMclony (May 27, 2012)

Oh yes, the ubiquitous con-graphic, with the download now *fine print of "to pay 79.99 a day for three months on this fantastic software that helps you by sharing all your personal activities with our servers and bombarding you with targeted porn daily", and placed enormously visible in the middle of the text about the thing you really wanted.

How it is that these things are allowed on those sites I don't know. I will not download from or frequent at all web sites that allow this kind of advertising on their services. There is always somewhere safe if you look long enough.


----------

